
Deep dive into MONARC security objects with MOSP thanks to JSON schemas - cedricbonhomme
https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/relations/21
======
cedricbonhomme
The corresponding schema is here:
[https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/view/21](https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/view/21)

Everything is managed by MOSP: [https://github.com/CASES-
LU/MOSP](https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP)

------
cedricbonhomme
And an example with GDPR records of processing activities:

[https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/relations/19](https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/relations/19)

